# graphs



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

elevation/hr/spd graphs of my attempt of mountains of misery


starting at the rest stop before the pictures and through the end.

kind of confusing - some have matching spd/hr.. others don't. look at the time of the graph starts ..

if you can make sense of it! 


This was on the century ride.


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

By the looks of the graph on the last climb on Mtn Lake, it seems you are going 0 mph. Or maybe it is in negative speed, like coating backwards down the mountain 
What HR computer do you uses? Polar?


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

capt_phun said:


> By the looks of the graph on the last climb on Mtn Lake, it seems you are going 0 mph. Or maybe it is in negative speed, like coating backwards down the mountain
> What HR computer do you uses? Polar?



Those were my extra breaks to cool off and get the HR down as I couldn't continue otherwise 

http://www.prosportwatches.com/Watch/27546--66-/Timex_TrailRunner_5C391.html


----------

